# Best Dry Food?????



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi 

I believe the breeder where I will getting my pup feed the pups / dogs Whites dry food mix. I think this can only be bought online? 

Does anybody know if this is a good quality food as I have heard alot of stories about dog food that is of very poor quality and lack nutrients? xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've just checked out the website. It looks like a reasonable kibble, as it's natural ingredients, although I find their analysis a bit odd, as it's 30% protein but they don't really say what all the missing percentage ingredients are 
It's certainly not one that looks poor. If you want to do some comparisons, then others that have a good reputation are Orijen and Applaws. Other people on here may recommend some more that they have researched. You can look on the websites and compare the ingredients and see what you think. If you want to switch to one that you can buy in your local shop rather than online, then probably the best on paper is Orijen. You will probably want to start off with the Whites and see how your pup gets on with it.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Before being won over to Natural Instincts by Helen and others on this site I was feeding my 2 on Applaws, I went with Applaws because I got a 700g bag to try from Pets at Home but not all of them stock it, Poppy took to it straight away and when I changed Rosie over to it she thrived.
If I hadn't gone for NI I was going to Orijen a try.

Here is a link to Pet Supermarket they stock a wide rang of food and both Applaws and Orijen. The Applaws is on special price at the moment.

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We feed Beau Barking Heads puppy with some Natural Instinct. She has been slightly fussy lately and someone suggested adding some natural yoghurt to her food which we did and she loves it.


----------



## corinne (Jun 16, 2013)

*best dry food*

Hi at the momment my girls are on fish4dogs although they eat it sometimes they dont seem that interested .What do others feed there cockerpoos Mabel is 61/2 months Flo a shizpoo is 2 Corinne


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

Oakley also has fish 4 dogs. We did recently try him on Wainwrights, but it didn't agree with him, so we are now in the process of increasing the amount of fish 4 dogs we feed him, so we can dispense with Wainwrights. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I put barney on barking heads as lots of people on here recommended it and I have to say he wolfed it down (far too fast for his own good), but barney is raw fed now. Mmmmmm the smell of tripe in the morning.........


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly has barking heads, i like it because it doesnt have loads of grain fillers in it -you can't get it at pets a home, but many independent pet shops and garden centres etc. sell it. 

She went off it a couple of months ago, so now I mix some naturediet wet food in with it, which she really loves!! - you can get the naturediet at pets at home for 99p a tray  xx


----------



## corinne (Jun 16, 2013)

many thanks all going to try a little yoghurt mixed in see how they go x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper had barking heads which is a great dry food, when he reached a year old I tried him on the fish4puppies that he turned his nose up at as a puppy. He loved it, which was great because I had a full bag stashed away. I have chosen to keep him on fish for dogs as it suits him now and is a great dry food. I also ordered him the fish4dogs salmon oil, so I will let you all know how that goes xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

we are on barking heads and Summer loves it, the only thing I have problem with is the feeding guide lines, phone help line suggest feeding 15g/per kilo of dog's weight=45g for the whole day!, but packaging says for her weight age etc should be like 120g, she's currently on 90g day and wolfs it down in a lightening speed ( she'd definitely have more, but she'd be sick ) so I'm not sure..I'll see how she goes, maybe I will try a different brand eventually, but at the moment she's doing well, so we'll keep her on B.H


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy has Barking Heads - we order it on the 'spend and save' deal from Amazon


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi has the Lily's kitchen dry puppy food. The ingredients list looks very good and he seems keen.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The ingredients list on the Origen cracks me up. Obviously created by a marketing genius. "ranch raised lamb, heritage pork, free range bisson, free range chicken, wild caught fish and nest laid eggs" ? It made Rufus itchy and we had to stop it and go back to Taste of the Wild with lamb which he has always eaten.


----------



## jimmykrion (Nov 7, 2013)

Buy Blue Buffalo Freedom, This is a good quality, high protein grain-free dog food. My foster dog suffered a number of ills and had very loose stools from the day I got him.


----------

